

The Connoisseur of Number Sequences - retupmoc01
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150806-neil-sloane-oeis-interview/

======
keithflower
Neil's a fantastic human and great mathematician - I'll just post my same
comment from the last time a story came up about him here:

Great to see this article about Neil, a warm and brilliant guy - I had the
chance to meet him personally the last time the joint AMS meetings were in San
Francisco.

When I submitted a simple integer sequence[1][2] to OEIS on _Thanksgiving Day_
a few years ago, he took time _that very day_ to respond and coach and educate
me about some delightful related math.

[1] [https://oeis.org/A168521](https://oeis.org/A168521)

[2] [http://apps.keithflower.org/?p=322](http://apps.keithflower.org/?p=322)

